# stopover en route to annecy



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi we are heading to annecy over the summer in our camper and granny and grandad are tagging along with their caravan.

we get into calais at 9.15pm and intend on driving for about 2 hours. we are happy to stay in aires however, granny is not after hearing too many stories!!!

we need a stopover en route just for an overnight, somewhere cheap and simple, no facilities needed. we will arrive at approx 11pm and be gone in the morning by 8.

any ideas?
thanks hannah


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Envy you going to Annecy, we spent five great days there in April.
The aires that most of us here use are really just for motorhomes and don't allow caravans so it would be out of the question anyway, so Granny will be happy with that. 

Municipal sites sound just like what you need. We were coming from a different direction on our journey so can't help you there, but if you pick a general region about two hours into your journey there will be a site, maybe look up that region's tourist website where campsites are listed too, or pick a town and email the tourist office and ask for the nearest municipal site if you need something booked in advance,

Enjoy Annecy, it's beautiful.

Ca


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stopover*

Hello,

The problem with your stopover is the times. many French Campsite owners will be in bed!.

If you were arriving at early evenings, I have a few recommendations.

We usually stop at Camping Terre Rouge, see my posts for this, or I will look for you.

™


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Link*

Here is a link

When are you going?

™


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are going the first 2 weeks of august. we havent done france before so will be pretty new to us, we have passed through many times en route to italy but only ever stayed at motorway aires. are the non motorway aires any better or safer and would we have any trouble pulling in with a caravan?
hannah


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

hannah29 said:


> we are going the first 2 weeks of august. we havent done france before so will be pretty new to us, we have passed through many times en route to italy but only ever stayed at motorway aires. are the non motorway aires any better or safer and would we have any trouble pulling in with a caravan?
> hannah


Non Motorway Aires are great. However, being August and the French being, well erm French will probably tell you to pi55 0ff. I can just imagine some French Campingcariste turning up at 4-7pm and finding some English People have decided to stop in a caravan. Would be knocking on your door ready to burn you in the street I think. Have seen it before and it got quite heated. Some officials turned up and the caravanners were asked to leave.

You could stop in Motorway aires but not exactly safe and though I have done it, I do not recommend it.

I will be in Annecy flying last week in August and down to St. Pons/Grimuad in September so say hello if you are still there.

™


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

me again

we found this campsite en route and mailed them to ask about availability and a quick stopover
http://www.northernfrance-tourism.com/campings/camping-municipal-beausejour.html

i wrote
Hello

We are driving down to annecy on Friday 30th July and need a place to stay over night. we are one motorhome with 4 persons and 1 car and caravan with 2 persons. we would not be arriving till quite late and wondered if you could accomodate us. we would arrive at approx 11pm and leave at 8am. we do not require a full pitch just a safe parking space for the vehicles where we could sleep in them.

they have replied in french
Madame,
Le camping ferme à 22h00, il y a une aire de service pour camping car, vous pouvez y stationner pour la nuit.
Cordialement

my pigeon french translates this as:
the campsite is closed at 10pm, however you can stay in the aire.

reading on the website it says there are 59 passing through places.

am i correct in thinking they are saying we can stay on their passing through places overnight? also do you think they understood about the caravan staying over? i would hate to turn up and be moved on.

has anyone stayed at this site?

hannah


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hannah,

The email you received doesn't go as far as saying that the caravan can stay on the aire overnight; only the motorhome. The reference to "59 passing through pitches" on the website means 59 touring pitches out of a total 150 pitches. Presumably the other pitches are seasonal / statics. The campsite has mobile homes available for rent. 

As has been pointed out the Aires in France are for motorhomes only, and caravans are generally banned from using them. Your granny will risk being moved on in the middle of the night or you may incur a fine. Or, you might get just away with it. Who knows. 

Your best alternative for peace of mind would be to change your ferry booking to get on an earlier sailing, so that you can all arrive at the Municipal campsite at Arques before 10 pm (better yet, before 5pm). 

SD


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks speedy dux......i think we may have to try and get on the tunnel earlier and maybe find a site in calais and leave early the next morning.......boy tuggers are a problem!!!!!!!

just noticed your in south glos, we are too just up in wickwar, will keep my eyes open for your westfalia!!

Hannah


----------

